# Tarpon gear ?



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

Got an invite but have no idea what type of gear to use. Got a lot of gear but I don't plan on dragging it all.


----------



## jmhall87 (Jan 21, 2013)

same problem as me dude I'm hoping to take on some tarpon around galveston late this summer but I have no Idea what size reel or rod I need


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

4/0 size reel with 40# line is what I used for baits. Abu 7000 for casting. I would be interested in what the pros on here us as well though.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Calcutta 400
6000 series spinning reel
Both with 40lb braid. 
Fluro size and hooks depends on size of fish and bait. 


Cody C


----------



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

*My gear*

I have 4 ugly sticks with TLD 20's spooled with 30# and 40# mono and use a leader from 80# to 200# also mono. I have made some lures using the 2oz jig head (orange) with the cocahoe chartreuse/orange. Also have some other tiger curl tails on the same jig heads. I also will be out looking for the silver kiings along the peninsula/galveston waterfront this season. My casting rod is a ugly tiger with a 7000 reel spooled with 40# braid and a top shot of mono in the 60-100# range or bigger. I have some gulps that i will be trying on some of the jig heads. Hopefully these rigs will get the job done.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

senators and tlds catch many tarpon..if you want to do it with a spinner try a fin nor offshore 6500 with 65 pound braid on trevalla..


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

stryper said:


> Got an invite but have no idea what type of gear to use. Got a lot of gear but I don't plan on dragging it all.


best thing to do is ask whoever invited you what type of fishing they do.....are they throwing coonpops? are they live baiting? are they buggywhipping? trolling rattletraps? boat or jetties?

each technique will require a different set up....better to ask and show up with the right stuff and not be embarrassed....
snookered


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> senators and tlds catch many tarpon..if you want to do it with a spinner try a fin nor offshore 6500 with 65 pound braid on trevalla..


overkill in most situations.....I landed a 4' tarpon on my ultralite, 5' ugly stick with my freshwater reel, with 6lb powerpro....handled it fine...

my go-to rock hopper is basically a bay-rod (7') set up with 10lb power pro....many people go way over board and throw way too large of baits at them....

don't know about you sharkbait, but I'm not good enough to throw a 2oz spoon with a Senator very far....and the 6500 with 65lb braid either....that's my YFT stick....
snookered


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

Seems this thread came alive again, I went and the revered guide asked me to leave my gear. Seems most clients gear was either old/bad or not maintained well.
it sure sucked trying to cast with 6.5 80/100 uglystiks with old shimano reels. Next time its going to be my 40/60 tunasniper with my accurate 870/2n and i'll throw some salas 6x's


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

stryper said:


> I went and the revered guide asked me to leave my gear. Seems most clients gear was either old/bad or not maintained well.
> it sure sucked trying to cast with 6.5 80/100 uglystiks with old shimano reels. Next time its going to be my 40/60 tunasniper with my accurate 870/2n and i'll throw some salas 6x's


so how did you do? what technique(s) did y'all use that day, and what gear did the guide have?
snookered


----------



## Absolut (Jan 23, 2010)

I almost always take my own gear when I have it. The guides usually don't have the same caliber stuff that I have nor that I'm comfortable with using. The couple times I have used the guides stuff there is always a learning curve, and a couple times I missed opportunities at fish because I wasn't used to their gear.


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

stryper said:


> Seems this thread came alive again, I went and the revered guide asked me to leave my gear. Seems most clients gear was either old/bad or not maintained well.
> it sure sucked trying to cast with 6.5 80/100 uglystiks with old shimano reels. Next time its going to be my 40/60 tunasniper with my accurate 870/2n and i'll throw some salas 6x's


Sounds like you went with the wrong guide, all the "Tarpon Guides" I know take care of their tackle and have the RIGHT tackle for casting and trolling.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I love using my calcutta 700 for tarpon fishing.


----------



## jmou50 (Jun 2, 2005)

Calcutta 400 or 700, probably 700
Spooled with either 40-50 Power Pro 
Spooled with Andy Tourney 14

Shimano Saragossa 10000 or Stella 
10000, spooled with Power Pro 40 -50.

For 70 lb and under, Shimano Stella 3000.


----------

